# Gigabit Kabel



## zyclop (22. Juni 2006)

Ich habe eine Frage,

gibt es Unterschiedliche RJ-45 Kabel? Gibt es für Gigabit Leitungen Spezielle Kabel? Kann mir das jemand genau erklären?


----------



## tobee (22. Juni 2006)

Hast du dir schon diesen Artikel durchgelesen.

Tobee


----------



## terravotion (22. Juni 2006)

Meines Wissens gibt es verschiedene Kabel.

Die normalen Kabel sind auf 10/100 MB ausgelegt, weil die meisten PCs bislang eh nicht schneller waren... Aber wenn der Router/Switch Gigbit nicht supportet bringt dir ein Kabel auch nichts 

WEnn ich mich nicht täusche sind das Cat5e Kabel...? Will da jetzt aber keine Garantie übernehmen!


----------



## zyclop (22. Juni 2006)

Ja so etwas will ich auch gehört haben, aber keiner kann mir feste Informationen geben.

@tobee: Danke aber was auf Wikipedia steht das wusste ich schon vorher.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Juni 2006)

Mit Cat5 kannst Du GBit-LAN nutzen. Fuer 10GBit brauchst Du Cat7.
Siehe Wikipedia: Twisted-Pair-Kabel


----------



## zyclop (22. Juni 2006)

Verstehe ich das richtig das die bis jetzt verwendeten auch CAT 5 sind? Gibt es weitere einstuffungen bei CAT 5?


----------

